# Fluval MegaFlex Return to Hobby



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Cycling is so painful. Waiting for carpet is so painful.

Any stocking ideas?










Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Flooded - 2 weeks
Planted - 1 week
Cycle - ongoing
Co2 - no
Lighting - Fluval Aquasky (1 light). 930 to 130 @ 80%. 1:30 to 530 @ 15% (siesta). 6pm to 11pm @ 90%.
Algae - hints of some surface algae on rocks.

Feeding liquid ammonia. Levels are high, but nitrites and nitrates are starting to show up.

Plants settled, new growth happening. S. Repens, Monte Carlo, Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis. Planted all three as test to see which will work in this setup. Undecided if going to keep all three. But s. Repens and monte carlo looking like its beginning to take off. Lilaeopsis is sending new shoots, but seems slower and no runners yet.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Looking good! I think a school of Rummynose tetras would looks quite nice in there.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

So, my S. Repens in the back right corner, leaves are looking strong, except several have reached about 2" vertically from the substrate, then they've started bending over. The leaves and plants look strong, and new shoots are coming out.

I'm guessing they have enough light and this is how they naturally creep?

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

PH 6.0
Ammonia - 0.0
Nitrite - 0.0
Nitrate - 20

Day 25 cycle appears complete. One more consistent reading tomorrow then time for fish. Haven't fully decided, but plan on a school of about 25 ember or neon tetras, or similar sized nano's, depending what catches my eye at my LFS. Then 4 pseudomugil luminatus as a highlight, and some kind of shrimp to populate the geound level and 3 nerites to help with the algae.

Stocking will happen over about a month+ time, about 5 or so fish per week.

Monte carlo and s. Repens seem to be growing at a better rate than the lilaeopsis. Thinking eventually letting the MC carpet the foreground and s. Repens to rule the back and either remove the lileaopsis or let it get outcompeted.










Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

My choice would be Cardinal Tetras.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Yup, had to pick me up a few nerites, and couldnt resist pick up another pot of MC.
















Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Cobalt blue gobies x 3 added. Believe they are Stiphodon Semoni.

Still deciding on the main school. Saw rummynoses today and although i dont like the individual look of them, their schooling behaviour seems to beat that of neons/cardinals/embers. Gonna give this some more thought.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Black Neons aren't as colorful as some other fish, but when you get enough together they school really well. I have always liked them. I really like the Gobis you got. Good choice.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks, TomC, i was actually looking at black neons today too. I still feel like rummynose have the best schooling behaviour.

Re: the gobies, 5hrs in they are coloring up and grazing. Really interesting little fish. With some clowny antics. Seems to have a neck, if you will, as they can turn their heads or prop it up as if to look around. 

Typically at this stage of finishing cycle, one would be working to balance tank to get rid of algae. But with these gobies now i have a challenge to provide enough algae for these guys without things getting out of hand.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

TomC said:


> Black Neons aren't as colorful as some other fish, but when you get enough together they school really well. I have always liked them. I really like the Gobis you got. Good choice.


Hmm, pricewise though it looks like black neons are about half that of rummynose, and for the effect i'm looking for, schooling behaviour being relatively similar in the numbers i'm looking at, black neons might make more sense.

Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok, was LFS this weekend, couldn't resist and stocked quicker than anticipated. Currently:

Rummynose x 10
Nerites x 3
Garra Flavatra x 2
Stiphodon Semoni cobalt blue x 3
Apistogramma Cacatuoide triple red female x 1

No longer going to be a shrimp tank and now on the hunt for an apisto cac triple red male/pair.

Next week will look to add pseudomugil luminatus x 5 and then this tank is stocked.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Tested water 24hrs after stocking 16 fish pretty much over a 2 day span. 

PH - 6.0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrites - 0
Nitrates - 5

Was worried this many fish at once would shock the system but seems to be holding up. Mind you, i been dosing Stability since i added the fish, so i think that probably helps, or maybe its a placebo effect on my brain, as the bottle is over 1yrs old. Anyways will keep an eye on things and monitor what this stocking does to nitrate levels, to determine wc schedule.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Pseudomugil luminatus x 6 added. 1:1 m/f ratio. I know prob not ideal ratio, but greedy for the more flashy males. Went for 5, LFS offered 6th for free. Very gracious. Lovely beauties, hard to get a good pic, they're too fast. Once they settle in some more, they should blue and red up some more. Parameters still stable.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok, garra flavatra, otherwise known as panda garra, these guys are nonstop clowns. Super active 24hrs of the day, climbing onto my filter outlet over and above the waterline at times.

Everytime i stick my hand in the water they'll come and nibble. Quite fearless, or friendly, however you want to interpret it. If anything, maybe a bit rambunctious because they're like little bulldozers and keep uprooting my MC that aren't established.

Definitely a fun little fish though.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

We usually judge a scape from the front pane straight on. Just tryin some unorthodoxed views from sides and pseudo top down. Different perspectives.























Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok, i just had to....big thanks to CanadianAquatics.

MC starting to yellow a bit and spread seems slow/stunted. So picked up a co2 and some dry ferts for some EI dosing.

Also made my way out to Pet Lovers in Abby to pick up this Apistogramma Cacatuoides triple red. No stock anywhere in town, but thx to member here letting me know they had them. Now i have a pair, intent isnt to breed, but never know. 

If i get a second tank, it will be SA themed and the apisto pair will move over.

















Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Quicker than I thought - she's been guarding the cave for a couple days. Now I'm really in need of a grow out tank.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Weird thing happened couple days ago. All 3 stiphodons bit the dust pretty much at the same time. 

This was about 4 days after the last wc 50%.

Then following day 2 pseudomugils also within a couple hours of each other. 

I wonder if it has anything to the change in water parameters recently. Otherwise, these guys been going strong for about 6months.



Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------

